

ChompStack aims to bring restaurant owners to the mobile Web - coderdude
http://www.readwriteweb.com/biz/2010/07/chompstack-aims-to-bring-restaurant-owners-to-the-mobile-web.php

======
edash
ChompStack was previously discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1492184>

I really like the simplicity and focus of their idea. Even the smart folks
here on HN were suggesting they get into POS systems, online ordering and
restaurant reviews. I'm glad they didn't take everyone's advice.

Now to dispense some advice (oh irony!):

The "Pro" pricing is too low - $45 / mo for a restaurant chain with over 10
locations is a rounding error. Restaurant chains of that size are probably
spending over $100,000 per year on advertising.

I'm sure the pricing tiers will morph as the product develops anyway - number
of locations doesn't seem like the best sole differentiator.

Good luck to ChompStack, I hope it succeeds.

(My restaurant marketing budget estimates were poorly calculated using this
link <http://aaronallen.com/articles/restaurant-digital-marketing/> and this
link <http://www.restaurant.org/research/facts/> )

~~~
stevenwei
Thanks for the advice! That original thread provided us with tons of much
appreciated feedback.

Right now we're focused solely on mobile websites as it's a big pain point for
most consumers that is largely unaddressed by most restaurants.

Agreed on the pricing tiers. I'm not totally happy with it at the moment, and
I think it's something we'll have to adjust over time.

------
lenni
The question is, will a restaurant owner who was being sold a crappy Flash
site know that it is important or at least desirable to be on the mobile web?

